# Would you consider him a plush coat?



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Would you consider Hondo's coat a plush coat? Please forgive the dirt - we are really, really muddy here. Thanks!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes. Looks like a long coat to me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with Vinnie, I think the fuzzy ears mean a long coat, though 'long' certainly seems to vary.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely a long coat


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Your pup is a long stock coat.
Best wishes!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, I think it is a long coat. A plush should not have all the feathering around the ears. Of course there really is no "plush." But from what I understand, a Long Coat would be a serious fault and a plush is acceptable.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Long stock coat. 

As Selzer said, there is no such thing as "plush" though many people like to use the term to describe fuller coated stock coats, or not particularly hairy long stock coats. But it's not a true coat type.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The ear fuzz is a definite giveaway! MRL is right, there is quite a bit of variation in coat length, and since your boy is just a pup he has not developed his full adult coat yet, so it's impossible to say how long it will get. 

How old is he? I started seeing the longer adult fur come in with my coaties in the 4-1/2 to 5 month old range, but it took awhile to spread over their entire body. Keefer's coat is quite a bit longer than Halo's, and there are other board members whose dog's have more coat than he does. 

He is adorable, BTW! :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How old is he? I started seeing the longer adult fur come in with my coaties in the 4-1/2 to 5 month old range, but it took awhile to spread over their entire body. Keefer's coat is quite a bit longer than Halo's, and there are other board members whose dog's have more coat than he does.
> 
> He is adorable, BTW! :wub:


He will be six (6) months on Saturday. I could tell he had wacky fur when he was just a pup. I even took him in to be tested as I thought it was some sort of mange. I don't recall the name of it, the genetic kind. But he was scrapped & tested and he was fine. He would be full and furry in one area and then thinner hair in a strip along his back. Began when he was about 3 months old. He has shed out most of his body, so at least now he is even. :crazy:

Do longer coated dogs take longer for their ears to stand? Grasping at staws here. I have them taped (Breathe-Rite strips) in the pictures. 

Also, it was stated that longer coated GSD are a serious fault. Is that only if you show conformation? Would we be penalized if we wanted to compete in Obediance, or something else? Should I expect some sort of prejudice against him because of his coat length? :shocked: Due to an accident when he was born, he only has two toes on his back foot. So I really didn't intend on showing conformation, and I don't think agility would be an option for him. 

Thank you so very much for any information you can provide.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Long coat is a fault in conformation, but that's the only place. It definitely wouldn't preclude you from doing some sort of performance events (and I wouldn't rule out agility either just because of the toes). There are LOTS of long coated GSDs around and people see them all the time, so it's doubtful you'd run into any prejudice in any of the venues.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, he's a LC, and an absolutely adorable one at that! My last GSD and my new puppy were/are LC. I love them!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

tatiana said:


> Yes, he's a LC, and an absolutely adorable one at that! My last GSD and my new puppy were/are LC. I love them!


Thanks Tatiana!  I expected a standard coat, so this is a bit of suprise to me. He is truly a one of a kind dog, that I feel has great potential. He really never went through a stage that resulted in the 'Awe' factor. He is a big boy with soft ears and a strange coat. He has a lighter line on the bridge of his nose, so when I take a picture his nose looks swollen. He is a diamond in the rough. 

Regardless, he is great and he has stolen my heart. :wub: Very sensitive dog, that hates to displease. Gives 100% in what ever we're doing.


----------

